# First MAC counter in Bucharest- Romania



## romi79_2008 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just found MAc opened their first counter in Romania, in Baneasa, super happy about it. Has anyone seen it? Do they carry the whole permanent line? DO they B2Mac? Need to hear first impressions.


----------

